# Fasting



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Curious if any others fast here. IF or multi day fasting. I have done both and am just now getting back into multi day.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

I do. Mostly IF. Only because I am usually hungry only once a day. I have done a few 3 days, which were OK and one 6 day, which wasn't. It was mentally/psychologically challenging and I saw no real benefit in it. I am pretty relaxed about my diet. I eat low carb because that controls my blood sugar. That it controls my appetite is a bonus for me. I am down about 16# since the beginning of the year despite a few "off the wagon" experiences.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I do all the time. I have a tight weight range I want to keep. I burn a lot of calories, usually, BUT, cold rainy days, I don't burn any. Not only that but I truly enjoy eating, and eat whatever I want to, and as much as I want to. However, if I weigh myself in the morning, and weigh even a tenth of a pound above the range I find acceptable, I don't eat at all that day. Black coffee, yes. But nothing with any calories at all. And I go on for however many days it takes to get back middle ways of the range. Doesn't bother me, it's just part of the cost for being able to do what I want to do.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I like fasting because it clears my mind. I get more energy, my memory is better and I sleep better. IF is pretty easy for me. I am now doing a few 48 hour fasts a week. I would like to do a 72 or 96 hour once  or twice a month.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Wow! If I did what u all do you have to haul me over to the graveyard on the third day! I can miss a meal now and then but more than one the buzzards will knock on my door!


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

po boy said:


> Wow! If I did what u all do you have to haul me over to the graveyard on the third day! I can miss a meal now and then but more than one the buzzards will knock on my door!


I used to get the shakes if I did not eat. That was when I ate too many carbs. Changed that and that cycle disappeared.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I found when I was eating a keto diet, it was easy to fast for 2 or 3 days, but when I am not on a keto diet, I can't even make it past noon.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Thinking of trying keto amd fasting. Intimidating.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I don't get hungry. I just want to eat because of taste. For example. I am over 24 hours right now but the meatloaf I made for my husband smells really good right now.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

I do occasionally, IF I guess. I had to look that up, lol.

Probably an unintentional result of working all day and not thinking about eating, since I'm self employed.
It does seem to cleanse your innards, make you pay attention more to what you eat and make you appreciate your next meal.
As a general rule my eating isn't governed by the clock, but rather when I get really hungry.
It's amazing how long you can go between meals when you try though.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Thinking of trying keto amd fasting. Intimidating.


My advice would be to make sure you are in ketosis before trying fasting. A keto diet reduces appetite so the fasting becomes just an extension of your new normal. I often eat my meal even though I am not really hungry. I just "want" something to eat. That actually makes meal choices pretty easy as all I really want is something very high in taste and fat. I use a lot of butter, cream, sour cream, bacon fat, etc. for cooking. It is the fat that makes you feel satiated. The only times I am seriously *hungry*, as opposed to thinking about food and wanting it, are when I have had an overabundance of carbs.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Thinking of trying keto amd fasting. Intimidating.


I eat one meal a day. As Alice said, get fat adapted FIRST. Fasting is easy then. I first stopped eating breakfast (I never felft hungry in the morning anyway) and then I dropped eating on my work breaks. Once you are fat adapted you will never have that "sugar crash" that makes you ravenously hungry.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

No I love food way too much to fast,lol


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Oregon1986 said:


> No I love food way too much to fast,lol


Fasting enhances the enjoyment.☺


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

painterswife said:


> Fasting enhances the enjoyment.☺


Lol after fasting I'd probably eat everything in sight


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

IF naturally, I did it before I knew what it was. Breakfast makes me nauseous.

I also deliberately do a 24 hour fast biweekly. Since I read your intestines renew their lining every 14 days. I feel it's like a reset . I always feel better after a fast. 

I don't know if I could go longer than 24 hours. I'm always looking forward to a meal.after a fast. Lol


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

I also eat a keto diet. Almost all my carbs are leafy greens, milk or the occasional cream cheese. But I do have a bag of cheetos on occasion. I see a benefit to carb loading. Especially if I'm working out on the regular. I like the Carb Nite Solution. But can't commit to that type of.gluton weekly.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Oregon1986 said:


> No I love food way too much to fast,lol


You sound like me a year ago. I was eating by rote. Now I have one meal a day. I look forward to it, and I enjoy the hell out of it.


----------



## Barefootminis (Apr 2, 2011)

I do IF. Historically, never eating after 6 and working really hard was how I maintained my weight. I'm resigned to always being short and stocky but this is how to keep obesity at bay.

My sister is doing exceptionally well doing if, omad, and keto.

We are all hypothyroid in my family and see absolute no success and ill health without our thyroid meds.

Before I was on any thyroid I was on the treadmill; 3 miles a day, plus chores, plus taking care of hubs and kids and house and gained weight. Sleeping 12 hours wasn't enough. I had suffered so much... Optimal thyroid was the cure.

Not synthroid. It's only t4. The body has to do the heavy lifting of conversion. Armour contains t1, t2, t3, t4, and calcitonin.

I'm not saying it's the cure all. We still need to put in the hard work. It's the cure most if you need it.

My tsh is currently .58. I feel good.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Barefootminis said:


> I do IF. Historically, never eating after 6 and working really hard was how I maintained my weight. I'm resigned to always being short and stocky but this is how to keep obesity at bay.
> 
> My sister is doing exceptionally well doing if, omad, and keto.
> 
> ...


Congrats on finding a doctor who actually gave a flip.

Mon


----------



## Barefootminis (Apr 2, 2011)

frogmammy said:


> Congrats on finding a doctor who actually gave a flip.
> 
> Mon


Don't get me started. I'm now my own doctor. I was tested at 10 for hypothyroidism and I've only been on thyroid since '14. I'm almost 35 and survived 2 childbirths that nearly killed them and me and ovarian cancer. All because at 10 I was considered euthyroid. I know I was lucky to have kids to start with.

Worse, both of my siblings suffer infertility and miscarriages. One is on thyroid and is doing awesome, the other is not and puts faith in doctors. If I put my faith in doctors I would have been dead long ago.

Example, episodes of severe pain land me in the er in '12. Nurse said I need to go to er and get a ct. They laughed me out of the room with a script of vicodin which I did not fill because I wanted to know what the pain was and not mask it.

A week later, different er. Got the ct. Huge ovarian tumor. Removed 2 days later. Grade 1 rare cancer. If it had ruptured between er visits, I'd be dead. I refused to pay my er bill. They were lucky I'm too nice.

If you believe you need thyroid, fight as if your life depends on it because it does!

My mom has been on armour since she was 15 (to regulate her cycles). She's in her 60s and has always been healthier than me. They didn't do bloodwork. Doc immediately put her on 1 grain (60mg). Cycles have been perfect since. She had 3 kids and I pray she is always healthy!


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Mine goes *both* high and low. First treated at age 16 (low), then at ages 20 (high), and 26. Went high again in my mid-30's, and then low. Up and down (mostly down) until I was 60, then it went nuts again. Positive side, when hyper I get a whole lot done! Now it's gone more hypo than it ever has before. They don't seem to like to leave a person on thyroid meds, so was never on them for long, or maybe my back and forth just confuses them.

My daughter has Grave's and they only want to run TSH on her, which won't tell them anything. Unfortunately, her Endo moved and she lives nearly in the middle of nowhere, so docs promise her thyroid tests, but only run TSH. Thankfully, she has managed to control her Grave's.

What I have found (through time) is that there's always a local "quack" who will provide the GOOD thyroid care that doctors don't....you just have to search them out.

Mon


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

It amazes me how cavalier our doctors are about thyroid disease. I had to get VERY insistent with my doctor to get a full thyroid panel. I also ended up having to pay for it out of pocket, as the insurance company denied it. I don't remember what it cost, but I do know it was exorbitant.

On the other hand a full panel on my dogs, including assessment and recommendations by the chief endo at Michigan State used to cost me less than $50...


----------



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

My wife and i did 7 day fasting once...
Just fluid and no food including 3 starting days in front and 2 restarting days on top at the end...
Was OK, but the extreme headache from coffee detoxification on second day gave me some worries...
Hunger was none over the whole week but appetite was still alive...so we were happy that it was over, we did not lose much wait and we did not have the always told hype or energy boost others told.
But we went normal working and had normal day schedules....
Might be different if you take off and tkae the waters etc as recommended...but who can here in the states?


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Nsoitgoes said:


> It amazes me how cavalier our doctors are about thyroid disease. I had to get VERY insistent with my doctor to get a full thyroid panel...


When they order TSH for me, I tell them I wouldn't even waste the time and money to run one of those on my DOG. 

The breed of dog I like are prone to thyroid issues and EVERYONE in the breed knows this and would NEVER depend on a TSH alone. To bad they don't have the same standard of care for humans.

Mon


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I started gently with an 18 hour fast. 

Doing about a 40 hour now. 

So far, so good.


----------

